# Another odd lot of curly babies plus fosterlings



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the other doe I got from the truck a couple of months ago. She has her own babies plus some albino babies that were fostered from one of the albino does. More assorted curly babies in this batch.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh! I am i LOVE with those curly babies! Too cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hoping to get the chance to share these with other mousey people; I hope the person who sent me these comes back so I can get her to send her lovely young husband around to pick these up and take them on the mousery on wheels.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

moustress said:


> I'm hoping to get the chance to share these with other mousey people; I hope the person who sent me these comes back so I can get her to send her lovely young husband around to pick these up and take them on the mousery on wheels.


Just go ahead and send all of 'em to me! :lol: Or I may have to come there and mouseknap a few! They are just precious


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, rex are really sweet looking! Glad your momma had it in her.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I wanna steel them :twisted:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Come on, then...


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I can't get to you


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

Soleya said:


> I can't get to you


I'm closer. Here, I'll go grab them in the middle of the night...then send a few to you. Deal?


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

DEAL !!!


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

Eeeeee they are such cuties! I especially like that cutie at the bottom of the second picture


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

I never really wanted curly meeces, but I figured, Hey, I have never had a healthy batch of curly meeces, they always seem to have problems with their eyes and ears...but I thought these are from far enough away that they should be completely unrelated to the ones that popped up in my tri litters, and so far they look pretty good. The older litter from the other curly doe is pretty neat looking. I should have some new pix of them in a few days.

Tonight I need to ready the mousery for our four day absence. I'm lucky to have my son to take care of them, as he lives in the other side of the double bungalow, and has been doing this for me for about seven years. I make it easier for him mby leaving clean prefilled water bottles that can just be switched out of cages needing them, and written directions on how to mix the grains and seeds fresh each night. I also give him special directions for the nursing and pregnant does, who get special additions to their diet.

Unfortunately, the albino babies appear to congenitally deformed, though there may be one that is worth working with. the only one of the adults that survived is paired with my best tri buck, and I'm hoping a different partner will yield healthier babies. The albinos had really nice ears and tails, and I wouldn't mind seeing some nice tris come out of this doe. I understand she may carry pink/red eyes, and I'm very interested in more red eyed tris.


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

Are you going some place fun?

I used to not really like the look of fuzzy mice but they have been growing on me  these are the first longer haired mice I've really liked.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, fun. See my post in General Chat under the title Science fiction and filking.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhh I need some curly girls! I wouldn't mind taking them for you


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

You'll have to let me know if you have an curly boy you could send my way because I would snatch him up!


----------

